# New build wont boot from SSD when other hdd are connected



## shanet89 (Jan 11, 2007)

pc specs

cpu : CORE i7 2600

mobo : Asus P8P67-PROV3

ssd : OCZ OCZSSD2 60gb

ram : Geil (2 x 2048mb) DDR3 1333

gpu: asus gtx 570

PSU : 850 w corsair hx

Firstly i only installed the ssd and installed windows all my drivers and what not without fail. Now i have gone and plugged my other 3 / 3.5' hdd in and now the pc is failing to boot from the ssd.

The bios can see all the drives but cant detect windows on the ssd. When i unplug all the hdd's and reboot with only the ssd in, windows boots fine?

I also installed windows on another HDD and the same thing happens, It must be something to do with some sort of setting cause all components work im really confused :4-dontkno


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Try installing one other Hdd at a time. If all is well, add one more Hdd etc.


----------



## shanet89 (Jan 11, 2007)

Tyree said:


> Try installing one other Hdd at a time. If all is well, add one more Hdd etc.



Ok i did this and found that only one hd was cause the problem so ive poped it into an external case and im backing up the data now. then ill delete the partitions and hope it boots when the problem hd is formatted 


tyvm for the help. ill post back soon.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're welcome and good luck!


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Have you confirmed the boot priority (in BIOS) when all drives are installed? Page 2-28 in your manual


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

shanet89 said:


> Ok i did this and found that only one hd was cause the problem .


----------

